
Turkey blocked access to Wikipedia after it refused to remove content - 2bluesc
http://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2017/4/29/15486692/turkey-blocked-access-wikipedia-refused-remove-content
======
makecheck
The sooner we can move away from simple name resolution, the better. It’s way
too easy to filter out things you don’t like right now, way too easy for users
to be misled by domains that look similar to well-known domains, etc.

When you load a web site, the only thing you should really have to seek is a
verifiable identity (that can further be used to ensure the integrity of the
content), and the identity should be a million times more important than the
domain. If I accept $SECURE_WIKIPEDIA_IDENTITY, I should be able to load
mirrors from any of 10,000 domains that publish content under that identity,
as long as my browser can verify the sender. That makes it completely
impossible for those in power to simply match a domain to a regex.
Incidentally, it would also eliminate garbage like registrars pocketing absurd
amounts of cash for all possible domain variants of <company>.<anything>
because a user wouldn’t even need to know domain names in a system that is
based on much more descriptive identities.

------
I_am_neo
Ms Streisand called, wants her metaphor back

